# Barney's Farm LSD Feminized



## kaste (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been looking for a good strain to grow under a 250W HPS. I dug trough all kinds of seed banks and finally I found this little beauty http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-lsd-feminized-new-stock-5021-p.asp .
The description of the plant suits my needs so I would like to order it but I haven't seen any reviews on it. Searched on uTube and google but found nothing useful. So is here anybody who grows this plant?


----------



## powerisknowlege (Feb 18, 2009)

I would like to know too. The description is really cool.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Mar 4, 2009)

i haven't grown it but ive just ordered some from the same seed bank and ye the description and the name got me lol i also need more info on how to grow this plant and utopia haze
if i find any new info i will put it on this thread


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks sweet, thanks for the heads up.

.


----------



## SOorganic (Mar 4, 2009)

DNA Genetics Chocolope Feminized, waay better than the LSD!


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Mar 4, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> DNA Genetics Chocolope Feminized, waay better than the LSD!


you cant even fucking compare the two, youve obviously never had LSD


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Mar 5, 2009)

With a name like *LSD*, you better be packing a serious punch
*Grade:* A-
*Type:* Indica
*Looks:* Very good. Tight lime green nugs with wild orange hairs.
*Smell:* Had a bit of a skunky smell. After it been in the grinder, it reminded me of Life Savers candy.
*Taste:* Nice smooth smoke. Hint of lemon.
*Buzz Type:* Great buzz that hits right away. Made me very talkative.
*Buzz Length:* Long. I kept waiting for the buzz to wear off so I could judge another sample but it just kept on kickin.
*Overall:* *LSD* is a potent indica that tastes great and does not have you so loaded that you dont feel like moving. Great bud for going out and having fun.

*Buzz Report:* One morning I started the day out at Amnesia coffee shop with 2 fat *LSD* joints. I finished smoking them at about 10am. At noon, I was still pretty damn baked. I was hoping to be able to judge a few different strains but had to hold off and wait for my *LSD* buzz to wear off. Crowd pleaser for sure! 

here are some pics.
i still have nothing on how to grow this fine specimen.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Mar 5, 2009)

*SNAKE IN THE GRASS*.

Here's another pic of an Barneys Farm LSD joint with barneys farm Tripple Zero hash.


----------



## DEEGEE976 (Apr 15, 2009)

i go two lsd on the go, fisrt week into 12/12 looking good got some seriously thick side branches


----------



## haze2 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to aus that is a beautiful way of putting hash into my joint at harvest. Thanks man.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Apr 16, 2009)

haze2 said:


> I have to aus that is a beautiful way of putting hash into my joint at harvest. Thanks man.


no problem man but roll the hash thin because it tends to melt quite a lot but gets you ripped as hell.

peace out.


----------



## spiked1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just planted some yesterday, can't wait as it does sound good.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yo thats just a tight way of doing the deed. Peace bro.


----------



## indofiend (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my 600W Hps ready to go.. was going to go with cheese but this strain looks amazing on paper.

Anyone wanna make this decision for me?


----------



## IceIceBaby (Apr 16, 2009)

never had LSD but these folk are raving about it...and it does look SO good on paper. 



BUT....i have had some cheese that totally melted my face and left me begging for more.


too many strains in the world!


Ice


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 16, 2009)

i think that kali mist would be a good strain...kinda like doin schrooms and is a high with no ceiling


----------



## IceIceBaby (Apr 16, 2009)

that one is on my list of things to do....KALI MIST!!! serious seeds is IMO best breeder out there.


Ice


----------



## indofiend (Apr 16, 2009)

But Kali Mist is Sativa bro, I'm the Indofiend! Fuck it I'm hitting them both, the Cheese and the LSD. Prefer the name Cheese though.


----------



## ivydupree (Aug 17, 2009)

oh no! i cant find it at attitude or pick n mix anymore!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 17, 2009)

Here it is at attitude. It's only available in fem seeds. Enjoy. I just finished my second batch of them. Outstanding plants!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-seeds/barneys-farm-feminized-seeds/barneys-farm-lsd-feminized/prod_1159.html


----------



## jokero11 (Aug 18, 2009)

great strain i have the sativa phenos in week 4 12/12 already coverd in thick tricks smell lemony getting very tall..


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Aug 18, 2009)

I had some of this when I was last in Amsterdam, it's a very nice smoke. It's good to see people enjoying it after growing, it does look an impressive plant. If autos were not next on the list, I'd have definitely considered this strain.


----------



## HeLLa x GoOd (Aug 18, 2009)

*Barneys Farm LSD Feminized*

i got this seed free with an order... was supposed to be afgahn x mazar but wasnt..i think it barneys farm lsd


----------



## HeLLa x GoOd (Aug 18, 2009)

here are some closer pics...

Wolverine....=)


----------



## ivydupree (Aug 19, 2009)

she's so pretty! congrats!


----------



## HeLLa x GoOd (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks =) smoke on


----------



## Unsane (Aug 19, 2009)

Growin's some Barney's farm LSD and Utopia Haze right now and the LSD was about an inch behind and started weak but wow did it shoot up. Friend of mine loves growin strains from BF and convinced me to get into em and i can say i'm not disapointed i hear it is also pretty mold resistant. Still in veg right now and my journal got left behind for a while since we had to move and we're building bigger cabs as we speak ill try to post some early pics i have somewhere. Cheers dude.


----------



## HeLLa x GoOd (Aug 19, 2009)

Unsane said:


> Growin's some Barney's farm LSD and Utopia Haze right now and the LSD was about an inch behind and started weak but wow did it shoot up. Friend of mine loves growin strains from BF and convinced me to get into em and i can say i'm not disapointed i hear it is also pretty mold resistant. Still in veg right now and my journal got left behind for a while since we had to move and we're building bigger cabs as we speak ill try to post some early pics i have somewhere. Cheers dude.


awsome man...keep us updated i would love to see how your LSD grows up..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

Great to meet you Unsane! Got any questions on that LSD let me know. I've done 2 grows with it. It does take a bit for them to get ther feet set but then it's look out Here comes a bushy one. Takes them an extra day or two to set roots on a clone also but lets jut say it was worth it. Never grown it with any other strain and haven't grown Utopia haze. Looks like that UH will take longer than the LSD to finish. Mine was done in about 7-8 weeks and the UH takes 10-11 weeks from what Attitude says about the strain. THe UH might get a bit taller also. Do you know how to supercrop?


----------



## HeLLa x GoOd (Aug 19, 2009)

hey whatsup man..i got lsd a week or 2 from harvest right now..just finished my 8th week... i still got about 90% cloudy trich...did you cut yours on the 8th week or let it go a little longer?

do you have pics of your LSD? would love to see it



MostlyCrazy said:


> Great to meet you Unsane! Got any questions on that LSD let me know. I've done 2 grows with it. It does take a bit for them to get ther feet set but then it's look out Here comes a bushy one. Takes them an extra day or two to set roots on a clone also but lets jut say it was worth it. Never grown it with any other strain and haven't grown Utopia haze. Looks like that UH will take longer than the LSD to finish. Mine was done in about 7-8 weeks and the UH takes 10-11 weeks from what Attitude says about the strain. THe UH might get a bit taller also. Do you know how to supercrop?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't show picks quite yet. Promised the wife or lost a bet or something. Mine finished this last grow in 7 1/2 weeks but they were clones that I vegged for 5 weeks.

The batch before was seed and at your stage at 8 weeks exactly. I ended up cutting 4 days later because I had about 30% amber and most of the rest was cloudy. I like a slight up high more than couch lock (THC vs CBD). Cutting them at that stage gave me the trippy high I was looking for and then the amber part took over and while it doesn't kick my ass it does get me to a peaceful place where they cares are just not cares anymore. Moral of that story is that it's dialable. Watch for quick change to amber. Last batch from clones it not cured all the way yet (10 days) but it already has more power to start and gets me right to that relaxed, carefree place a little sooner. I do like that it leaves my communications skill intact.

Personally I like to get baked and head to the casino (part of extending the trippy side)! Play Texas hold 'em and no one get a read from me as I sit there with this stupid grin on my face. Won two tournaments while baked out of my gourd! Just played the cards and laughed when I lost which really freaked them out! They must think I'm MostlyCrazy! LOL!


----------



## HeLLa x GoOd (Aug 19, 2009)

haha daym ionno bout playing some hold em high....good stuff..thanks for the info tho...mine are a little slow i guess i would say about 20% amber at the most..but its good to know it may change quik so ill just whatch her everday...



MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't show picks quite yet. Promised the wife or lost a bet or something. Mine finished this last grow in 7 1/2 weeks but they were clones that I vegged for 5 weeks.
> 
> The batch before was seed and at your stage at 8 weeks exactly. I ended up cutting 4 days later because I had about 30% amber and most of the rest was cloudy. I like a slight up high more than couch lock (THC vs CBD). Cutting them at that stage gave me the trippy high I was looking for and then the amber part took over and while it doesn't kick my ass it does get me to a peaceful place where they cares are just not cares anymore. Moral of that story is that it's dialable. Watch for quick change to amber. Last batch from clones it not cured all the way yet (10 days) but it already has more power to start and gets me right to that relaxed, carefree place a little sooner. I do like that it leaves my communications skill intact.
> 
> Personally I like to get baked and head to the casino (part of extending the trippy side)! Play Texas hold 'em and no one get a read from me as I sit there with this stupid grin on my face. Won two tournaments while baked out of my gourd! Just played the cards and laughed when I lost which really freaked them out! They must think I'm MostlyCrazy! LOL!


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 26, 2009)

hey i posted some stuff earlier in this thread glad to see its still active anyway i was wondering has anyone grown the LSD strain in an outdoor situation before the only pics ive seen is ones of the LSD in a grow room setup and am hell wanting to start some of those lovely ladies up now that its the start of the grow season for Australia OHYEAH.
Peace.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 26, 2009)

hey i posted some stuff earlier in this thread glad to see its still active anyway i was wondering has anyone grown the LSD strain in an outdoor situation before the only pics ive seen is ones of the LSD in a grow room setup and am hell wanting to start some of those lovely ladies up now that its the start of the grow season for Australia OHYEAH.
Peace.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 26, 2009)

I grow inside but see no reason they wouldn't work outside. They can take the nutes and are not a picky plants at all with good sidebranching which should yield like a mother outside.


----------



## kvieiro09 (Sep 28, 2009)

i got a lsd plant its in like week 4 going into 5 of flowering and the buds keep gettin plumpier everyday and they smeell greattt .. since i only got a 150 watter they obviously wont plump to their full potential but i would recommend so far its been a beauty of a grow ..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the fact that they are almost newbie proof (not saying you are by any means)! Can take all kinds of abuse and actually seem to like it somehow! LOL! It's in the last couple of weeks (week 6- that they really take off!


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 28, 2009)

lol yeah ive done these inside before and worked a treat and yeah they are definitely a side branching variety just didn't know if they where designed for outside use wait that sounds weird its a plant there supposed to be out side hahahaha be you know what i mean 
i think ive had one to many cones today.
peace.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 28, 2009)

ive found some grow pics of the L.S.D. while searching the forums and came across these beasties. i wish i took some pics from when i last did this strain.
peace.


----------



## Operation 420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Damn, LSD looks like the Oldschool dank.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 28, 2009)

Taste like it too. I just smoked one of my baby buds from the last grow last night and it tasted soooo good and knock me on my ass for a couple of hours. I then hit is again and don't remember much from that point. World was spinning! Weeeeeee!


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 29, 2009)

here are some more Barney's Farm LSD pics that i found while surfing the net, this is definitely my new favorite cannabis strain, its noob proof as MostlyCrazy said, disease resistant very potent 24% THC 1.3% CBD and also a small plant but a great yielder, the only con for this plant in my belief is that it smells to much lol.
peace.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Oct 10, 2009)

oh dam those pics were already up oh well.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's my LSD, she is at 3 weeks into flowering. Looks better than the Picks


----------



## kno (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey man, I don't know who wrote this but here it is:

Growth: 10/10 -5-6 week veg and 7-8 week flower, 150% stretch in flower, send mine to flower at 12-14" - even internodal spacing. Used 250Watt HPS for flower with CFL side lights

Nutes: GH Flora Series, Liquid Karma, Cal-Mag, SuperThrive, Cannazyme

Yield: 10/10 - 4-5 oz per plant - Bubbleponics Hydro
Bag Appeal: Nice but nothing special

Smell: Earthy musky but light, skunky

Taste: Nutty with a sour finish

The High: Starts out as a happy grinning high and then the power takes over and you get very relaxed with no paranoia. Generally trippy/fun but leaves your communications skills intact. Can function well and would make a good all day smoke. Excellent for weekends with your friends just chillin'. Locals rate at as the second best they ever had. The best was $800/z couch lock indica which this is not.

Comments: Very easy to grow, can take the nutes, Strong side branching and would be excellent for SOG/SCROG, short at finish 28-34", would be good for a newbie to grow,cloning is tricky but doable, top quality bud that last and last. Not a one hit wonder but two of three will get you there and keep you there. Good for any anxiety disorder. Good hash producer


L.S.D. came in 3rd place this year in the cannabis cup. It was entered by Amnesia Seeds (a branch of Barney's farm) another name for it is lemon sour diesel at least thats what it said in the high times mag.
I actually got a hold of some to smoke from my dealer. This shit is very potent. When i went to break the bud up crystals flew every where! The high is very euphoric and releaxing. All it took was two hits and i was high as hell, Three hits+ will give you the psychedelic effect. But for being an indica dom it doesn't give you that couch lock effect. Lemon Sour Diesel


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 11, 2009)

does lsd fro barneys yield good?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes it does! It's very branchy. Expect anywhere from 2-4 oz per plant depending on grow method and experience of the grower. I like to veg mine 5-6 weeks or to about 15-16" and then send them to flower.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Oct 12, 2009)

when growing this strain outdoors how much would you expect to *yield* like a rough estimate, and do you reckon you could veg for a few weeks longer, size is not a factor for me i want my LSD to be the biggest it can be since ive only got 3 feminised seeds. 
Hey people who have had Barney's Farm LSD from seed just a question were your seeds big and meaty but a light grayish beige colour.?? they look fine they just don't look like the regular seeds i get like the dark brown ones with stripes.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

It would only be a guess since I do hydro indoors but allowed to room free would be about a pound a plant. Outside they will respond to light cycle and you won't be able to contol that without super powers! LOL!

Yes the seeds are beige and I just put 4 fems in a glass of water to start my next grow.


----------



## budfan3838 (Oct 29, 2009)

nice this wil be the strain for my first grow...does anyone else have any yield input?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 29, 2009)

Check out this one.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/181208-mammaths-stealth-cabinet-grow-journals.html

Mammath is a skilled grower, working on this strain right now.


----------



## budfan3838 (Oct 29, 2009)

ok 
thanks^^


----------



## MissWine26 (Oct 30, 2009)

this is one pheno out of 3 beans that i popped... the other two were not very big yielders.. but this one is a beauty in every aspect... very nice lingering pine/sandlewood aroma after smoking... very robust, tasty and stoney as well... i love the way she smells... very unique..


----------



## nukkchorris (Nov 2, 2009)

I grabbed a fem LSD when i ordered some seeds as well, been holdin' on to it. Glad I came across this thread, good to know its a high yielder!


----------



## faser (Jan 28, 2010)

i was thinkin about getin lsd bu i want some weed that would nock u on ur ass any body know any


----------



## Swale84 (Feb 1, 2010)

I ordered 2 LSD's from Attitude and one didn't germinate for me. Holding on to the other for another grow, hopefully it pops for me.


----------



## think2toke (Feb 2, 2010)

Got some going right now. Bout 10-12 inches.


----------



## think2toke (Feb 2, 2010)

Heres a shot of one of the LSD bushy lady.

And a group shot of some other strains going.


----------



## Waiakeauka (May 14, 2010)

I am growing some LSD from seed and at 2 weeks they are half the size of the Super Lemon Haze and Pineapple Chunk. Is this normal? Does the LSD grow this slow or is something wrong? 

Also has anybody fimmed or topped their LSD? I was curious to find out how the LSD handles being fimmed or topped?


----------



## jkmovies (Jun 3, 2010)

Topped my LSD a few days ago. Two tops growing nicely now, didn't skip a beat. She took well to a full dose of FF Grow Big and Big Bloom. 33 days vegging from seed.


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 3, 2010)

just toking some Barneys LSD as i type! I never grew it but would like to! It has a nice musky skunk smell with an almost strawberry hint to it once ground. A really good head stone with no para', and although quite heavy, its not something that will keep you feeling lazy! The nugs are tight with very little leaf or stick. Deffinitly one to go for!


----------



## RexBuenavista (Jun 25, 2010)

those look optimum and absolutely mouth watering. nice work. are you running hydro? how about nutes? by now i'm sure you've sampled...do you recommend the bf lsd?


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Jun 26, 2010)

these aree 2 diff Lsd plants they're a little more stretched out than my other plants, to be honest i thought they were satiiva, but hopefully gonna be good ass shit, alreADY GOT PREFLOWERS=


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got my LSD feminized seeds today, it only took 4 days for delivery from attitude... that has to be a record or something lol
Im germinating them in wet paper towels inside 2 plates. 
1 seed was broken out of the 5 pack, so I hope the last 4 seeds germniate well.


----------



## Brishling (Jul 10, 2010)

LSD

All LSD, except the big one to the right.
Late flowering. super cropt.


----------



## Rinaldo (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks gorgeouss... how was the smell issue?


----------



## batters21 (Nov 1, 2010)

awesome guys. just germed. after reading the reports on here this really seems like the smoke for me (ok i wanna try every strain in the world) but but tripppy, europic and phycaldelic. but no paranoia. 

are they slow to take off from germ? i am growing this one and a white widow, prob is in the aerogarden pods white widow went well, lsd just pushed the seed up without the root being able to penetrate the spong. dont think this has anything 2 do with strain. i had to make a hole in the foam but i think i broke the tap root getting it as far down as i could. so growth is behind the widow, but after an anxious wait the roots are popping out of the spong from all sides, just not the big tap root like the widow. so overall plant is behind, just makes it hard to figure out when to add nutes. with one being ahead of the other.

wish me luck WW and LSD on my first grow!


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 1, 2010)

LSD is a little slower popping through the dirt than other strains. As a seedling and vegging plant, it seems to be sensitive to too-hot nuted soil.


----------



## tingpoon (Nov 1, 2010)

great thread i love seeing all these LSD babies goin on!




how difficult would you say the strain's been?


----------



## Rinaldo (Nov 2, 2010)

please any info on the smell and how hard it was to control???


----------



## stlmatt (Nov 2, 2010)

I have some LSD growing right now, you can check my journal for more info. I am a first time indoor grower, but this strain so far as been very easy. I am just over a week into my 12/12 cycle. 

Stlmatt


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 2, 2010)

aus2 canibasiva said:


> *SNAKE IN THE GRASS*.
> 
> Here's another pic of an Barneys Farm LSD joint with barneys farm Tripple Zero hash.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous, your joint is awesome! I can't get hash around here. 

I wondered about Barney's LSD cannabis too. Curious to know if it was just marketing, as I can't imagine cannabis giving the same feeling as LSD. I just ordered some of Barney's Pineapple Chunk, almost got the LSD too but passed it up.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 3, 2010)

LouisXIII said:


> I'm jealous, your joint is awesome! I can't get hash around here.
> 
> I wondered about Barney's LSD cannabis too. Curious to know if it was just marketing, as I can't imagine cannabis giving the same feeling as LSD. I just ordered some of Barney's Pineapple Chunk, almost got the LSD too but passed it up.


I couldn't decide between the Pineapple Chunk and the L.S.D. so I bought them both.


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 3, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I couldn't decide between the Pineapple Chunk and the L.S.D. so I bought them both.


You're smart, I should have done the same.


----------



## xivex (Nov 3, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I couldn't decide between the Pineapple Chunk and the L.S.D. so I bought them both.


I had the same problem, and chose the LSD. But I also picked up 20 Violator Kush's for next time 

X


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 3, 2010)

xivex said:


> I had the same problem, and chose the LSD. But I also picked up 20 Violator Kush's for next time
> 
> X


I [email protected]#$kn love Barney's Violator Kush. I think it is my #1 fav. but there are too many to try. I have about 8 grams left of the violator kush and it's all gone. Next order will include the violator and LSD. I just got my short stuff blue himalaya today, it will be my first time with this blueberry hybrid, next week the pineapple chunk should arrive.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 4, 2010)

Barney's Farm genetics do seem to include a few nice strains


----------



## pickle (Nov 18, 2010)

I really like the smoke but the seed that pop'd for me seems weak, as in the first 3 weeks I picked forming pollen sacks off the bottom of forming buds it subsides about 2.5 weeks into 12/12, I took this a little early to try it out, I'll keep it around maybe order some reg seeds if possible, I'm not to happy with playing pick the pollen sack, but the smoke is nice. Here's my sample nugget at 59 days of flowering.


----------



## tardis (Nov 18, 2010)

LouisXIII said:


> I'm jealous, your joint is awesome! I can't get hash around here.
> 
> I wondered about Barney's LSD cannabis too. Curious to know if it was just marketing, as I can't imagine cannabis giving the same feeling as LSD. I just ordered some of Barney's Pineapple Chunk, almost got the LSD too but passed it up.


Having grown and smoked 4 of these plants and made hash out of them, I understand why they named it LSD. No yuo wont have an LSD trip, what you will have is a marijuana high that leans to the trippyness remenicient of lsd or mushrooms. That is it doesn't have very much high euphoria but it does have a lot of trippy "woah" in your interpretations of your environemnt. Expect some "what was that noise?!?!?" and it makes you feel like you are seeing things for the first time. I believe it was due to the african Malawi in it which adds trippy types of high. Its Shaman shit, it would be great for doing black magic for example as it adds a lot of "woah". I smoked this out in Napali Coast on a beach and hiking trail and I must say it was the perfect thing for that. Now it didn't do a lot for my nausea but it rather a perspecitve changer than a high. It tastes great when cured like lilikoi or passion fruit (but in the Actual picked from the tree high instead of the candy sugar high, more a your mouth feels like you ate actual fruit but minus the sweet). 

Its not the kind of high that I use, i didn't dislike it but its nothing I ran home excitedly to smoke as I have done with other strains. However I would recommend first time growers grow this plant because it is indestructable and yields well and the high is better then crap i buy from dealers, but as I think people here know when you actually grow your own weed instead of buying in the street the quality is much much better. 

I would give it a B-


----------



## Hyman (Dec 13, 2010)

kaste said:


> I've been looking for a good strain to grow under a 250W HPS. I dug trough all kinds of seed banks and finally I found this little beauty http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-lsd-feminized-new-stock-5021-p.asp .
> The description of the plant suits my needs so I would like to order it but I haven't seen any reviews on it. Searched on uTube and google but found nothing useful. So is here anybody who grows this plant?


I use a 250w HPS, had great luck with LSD. 9 weeks in...


----------



## ganjaluvr (Dec 13, 2010)

pickle said:


> I really like the smoke but the seed that pop'd for me seems weak, as in the first 3 weeks I picked forming pollen sacks off the bottom of forming buds it subsides about 2.5 weeks into 12/12, I took this a little early to try it out, I'll keep it around maybe order some reg seeds if possible, I'm not to happy with playing pick the pollen sack, but the smoke is nice. Here's my sample nugget at 59 days of flowering.
> 
> View attachment 1275847


That looks pretty good.

I've currently got a single 'ICE' plant going. It's from Nirvana.. and.. this is the third time I've grown the strain. Each time!! (frustrated and mad) but EACH time I've grown it.. including this one.. once it gets about 45+ days into flowering it seems like I run into problems with them. The calyx's in certain areas (sporadic) seem to turn a light yellowish color. Mainly the tips.. almost as if the calyx's are starting to die. 

The hell is up with that? I've got the answer I think.. its just WEAK genetics. I've given all THREE plants of this particular strain, absolutely NO stress whatsoever.. but all three times I've gotten the same results. So, once again.. I think either I just got a bad batch of seeds of that particular strain.. OR, like I said before.. its WEAK genetics. 

I'm leaning more towards the 'weak genetics' theory. 

I think the only seeds I've ordered.. that I was truly impressed and satisfied with, would have to be TGA/Subcool genetics.

Guess I'll just have to start saving more money and stop going to Nirvana or any of the other seed companies.. and just start going through TGA. This way I at least know that once I've put all my time and hard work and love and passion and care.. into making sure that my plant(s) are happy and healthy.. at least with TGA I'll know for sure that I'll be rewarded with buds that have POTENCY to them.. and actually get you stoned. 

anyhow.. point to my story is, make sure you know what your getting before you buy it. 

peace ppl.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 15, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I couldn't decide between the Pineapple Chunk and the L.S.D. so I bought them both.


 I passed up the Pineapple Chunk, and also i really wanted the Vanilla Kush, but i only have so much space. I got L.S.D. from BF, and i got "The Church" from Green House. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## R.E.L. (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are photos of my 2nd round of growing LSD. 











Anyone have photos of LSD close to harvest? Just wondering how dark the pistils should look because I think I harvested my first grow early. But yeah this has to be one of my favorite strains so far.


----------



## xivex (Dec 16, 2010)

R.E.L. said:


> Anyone have photos of LSD close to harvest? Just wondering how dark the pistils should look because I think I harvested my first grow early. But yeah this has to be one of my favorite strains so far.


REL - I'm about to start flowering mine. I have heard that its not uncommon for the pistils on the LSD strain to not darken until very very late if at all...some people have said they tend to stay white..so judging by pistil color is not entirely accurate here. Its supposed to be 60-65 days...so I'd scope it when u get close to that to determine the exact time to harvest.

GL!

Thanks,

X


----------



## mafia (Dec 16, 2010)

im on day 87 on an lsd and it looks a lot different than that last pic. mine is foxtailing and the pistils on the tips of the tails are pretty much the only white ones left.


----------



## R.E.L. (Dec 16, 2010)

Okay cool. When I checked the trichomes when I took these photos they were milky white. Non were amber at the time. Those photos were taken 6 days ago. How many more days you think til harvest? I will be using my scope too. I haven't even started flushing yet but I think I will start this weekend.


----------



## Brishling (Dec 18, 2010)

Barneys farm LSD end flowering


2 plants - 200 g dry


----------



## R.E.L. (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice! How did you trim your plant? I know nothing about trimming. I just let my plant grow.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Dec 21, 2010)

My two LSD look pretty good but it doesn't appear to be a big producer. I'm only at week four or five so maybe it will fill out. Pretty good frost.


----------



## R.E.L. (Dec 23, 2010)

How ugly do he fan leaves look when they're ready to crop? My trichomes are still milky white and none of them are amber yet. The pistils are 60% light brown one one plant but the other plant is 20% light brown.


----------



## Brishling (Jan 1, 2011)

i take away most of the leefs during flowering to give more light to all budsites, and i remove all the lowest branches. then u get fewer bigger buds, giving a greater harvest. the plants are supercropt, which really gives a bigger crop. i harvest my plants when they look done, and it seems as they dont grow any more.


----------



## Matty (Jan 2, 2011)

Busy smoking some Barney's Farm LSD now. Came through a friend so I didn't grow it but the end product was amazing. Think it's called LSD 'cos of the length of the high, WOW!! Smoke a bowl, sit back and wait


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Jan 2, 2011)

I have two L.S.D. feminised plants growing at the moment - turned out to be two distinctly different phenotypes (judging by the leaf structure).



The more bushy indica dominant phenotype will be grown first and I'll graft a cutting of the other onto a multi-grafted mother plant for later growing.

Be interesting to see if there is a distinct difference in the smoke of the 2 phenos.


----------



## CalvinMac40 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm a novice grower and I was curious to what 10/10 stood for?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not sure what you're talking about but that would mean 100%


----------



## CalvinMac40 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks man where did you find that profile picture she is thick.


----------



## perkz888 (May 15, 2011)

can you get a pound off one lsd plant indoors useing 1000 watter????


----------



## adidasks8 (May 16, 2011)

unlikely perkz. I pulled a P off a 1000w with 12 LSD plants. Would have gotten more but didn't have enough time to veg. Overall I like the LSD, but all the mids and lowers are always too fluffy. Also, sometimes I swear I see colored streaks after smoking and often have intense dreams. I may be looking for a less intense strain. Some of yall might love it for the same reason though.


----------



## kingcapo123 (May 16, 2011)

i have ran about 3 batchs of lsd ..................... the pheno you want is the strectchy sativa pheno thats the premo pheno!!! you can see it on barnys farm website just go to l.s.d. and look at the pics !!............ i also got a skunky pheno witch i have seen on this thread itrs good but sativa better


----------



## abuilder (Jan 22, 2012)

was about to order 10 lsd beans until I noticed Nirvana had a sale on today for 5 Ice feminized for $23 which is 30% off I think...It's my first buy on line btw fwtw. Previous seeds came from friends and a cpl of trips to Ja : )~~~~
I dunno...I feel a bit weary ordering from Nirvana ..Attitude seems like the way to go but 10 seeds of LSD is over $100 with Sleuth Shipping vs $55 from Nirvana for the Ice Fem with Sleuth shipping but IK doubt AS sleuthy. Hmmmmmm...I think it might be worth a bit more cause I might worry less...ya know...and the LS seems like it might be very worth my while....sounds trippy.


----------



## webbly (Jan 23, 2012)

Ive got an LSD on the go at the moment. Really lanky sativa phenotype. I knew right away that she wasn't going to finish in the claimed 70 days Barney's States, but were 81 days into 12/12 now and shes only justtttt showing signs of amber... Smells lush, almost pine like.. hope she smokes as well, I also have Barney's Tangerine Dream and Laughing Buddha under. Lanky arse plants.. Recently finished Sweet Tooth and Amnesia Lemon.. The Lemon I would grow again. I didn't think Sweet Tooth lived up to the hype, I know its not real Sweet Tooth from Barney's.. but I just expected more...


----------



## stondded (Jan 23, 2012)

i have a very stretchy sativa like lsd in a waterfarm under a 600w, its proly the frostiest in my room as well as the largest. i normally scrog but decided to supercrop and let her grow and shes huge now about 7 weeks into flower. her hairs r startin to change colors so im hopin she wont go longer than another 3 weeks


----------



## abuilder (Jan 23, 2012)

Help a newbie out here please....Do you think this light is a good deal and if so how many LSd's do you think I could grow under one of these..
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HPS-MH-600W-DIGITAL-ELECTRONIC-BALLAST-2PC-GROW-BULB-6-TUBE-KIT-/270822314346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f0e44916a#ht_3941wt_1165

or would a 1000 Watt (one HPS "dimmable" bulb) be better...?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1000W-MH-HPS-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-BALLAST-REFLECTOR-SUPER-BULB-/280750367136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item415e06a1a0#ht_3627wt_1165
Thanks mucho


----------



## webbly (Jan 24, 2012)

abuilder said:


> Help a newbie out here please....Do you think this light is a good deal and if so how many LSd's do you think I could grow under one of these..
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HPS-MH-600W-DIGITAL-ELECTRONIC-BALLAST-2PC-GROW-BULB-6-TUBE-KIT-/270822314346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f0e44916a#ht_3941wt_1165
> 
> or would a 1000 Watt (one HPS "dimmable" bulb) be better...?
> ...


General rule of thumb is 50 watts per plant, although your do better with slightly more than that... i'd go with a 600 watt... 1000w isn't as efficient and gives out uber amounts of heat!


----------



## abuilder (Jan 24, 2012)

webbly said:


> General rule of thumb is 50 watts per plant, although your do better with slightly more than that... i'd go with a 600 watt... 1000w isn't as efficient and gives out uber amounts of heat!


Thanks Webbly...YEh I thought that about the 1000 watters but it's "dimmable" although I don't know that it's necessary. I WAS thinking 600 watts until I saw they had those dimmable units. I'd prefere not $spending more than I need to either...
Take a look at that ebay guys 600 watt units. I'm thinking his prices are pretty good and he has sold a lot of units with great feedback. I'm looking for a decent lighting source $?$?$?$


----------



## webbly (Jan 25, 2012)

I know nothing about dimmable HPS set ups i'm afraid.. Unless some major break through in HID technology has happened (it may have, i'm getting old and my memory ain't so hot these days).. the 600 watt HPS is the most efficient of the range, unless its a small grow where you can't vent out the heat from a 600, and have no option but to go with a 250/400 always always go with the 600 watt  Hell these days they cost so little anyway


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Jan 26, 2012)

kingcapo123 said:


> i have ran about 3 batchs of lsd ..................... the pheno you want is the strectchy sativa pheno thats the premo pheno!!! you can see it on barnys farm website just go to l.s.d. and look at the pics !!............ i also got a skunky pheno witch i have seen on this thread itrs good but sativa better



I have two LSDs in my current grow.. they are very very different and they just went into flower last week.. I have one baby that i was unsuccessful in cloning, the tall stretchy one ... and the other, the short christmas tree type, which I had great success cloning.. all the cuttings were treated the same, but the five from the LSD #2 (the short one) all took in under a week with all five of the LSD #1 (tall one) not taking at all.. I thought that was kinda odd.. and I am a little disappointed to hear that the tall one was the keeper of the two.. ahh well.. still three or four more untouched beans to try in the future.. 

I will post pics of the two in a bit, both very healthy, dark green leaves and I have them both in massive pots.. I just recently started trying one massive pot instead of a bunch of smaller ones... my neglect and inexperience will be easier handled by a larger plant in more soil, IMO.. last time i think the medium dried up too much and seriously hindered my results.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jan 27, 2012)

kingcapo123 said:


> i have ran about 3 batchs of lsd ..................... the pheno you want is the strectchy sativa pheno thats the premo pheno!!! you can see it on barnys farm website just go to l.s.d. and look at the pics !!............ i also got a skunky pheno witch i have seen on this thread itrs good but sativa better


Does the good phenotype a 5 finger or 7 finger leaf? I have seen most of the pics here have the 7 finger leaf and my plant is the 5 leaf strain but it does stretch a lot during flowering. Does the sativa phenotype stretch a lot during flowering? I am hoping that I have the good phenotype since it is my only mother plant that I have.


----------



## puntagordared (Jan 28, 2012)

I to have the stretchy strain, tripled in size after two weeks of flowering, they're now about 34" tall with numerous colas at 5 weeks into flowering and have a lovely fragrance. Looking forward to lighting up a doob.........


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 12, 2012)

I havent been to this thread since it's inception, 3 years ago, I got nostalgia, and a LSD flashback seeing this thread. Such great pics. this plant was one of my favorites. Peace.


----------



## abuilder (Sep 12, 2012)

aus2 canibasiva said:


> I havent been to this thread since it's inception, 3 years ago, I got nostalgia, and a LSD flashback seeing this thread. Such great pics. this plant was one of my favorites. Peace.


Well...I'm 7 weeks in 12/12..probably gonna stop my nutes now..very excited about harvest time soon for my four girls...specially since I let them go 60 days in veg....it's been a long time a comin'!! It's gonna be bitter sweet if'n ya know what I mean.
Here's photos from yesterday...


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 12, 2012)

im also growing this strain will post pictures soon..


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 12, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> im also growing this strain will post pictures soon..


Post up cus going through this thread is making me want to start another LSD bean. The first one I did wasn't impressive at all! Now I am going to!


----------



## abuilder (Sep 12, 2012)

Out of 10 beans from Tude..only those four sprouted...was kinda pissed cuz those beans ain't cheap...but to be honest..I don't think I could have fit one more plant under that light I have which was why I let them go 60 days in veg...figured bigger'd give me more yield...but still...4 out of 10 sucks. I will say this though...those four are totally amazing and I'll probably get a few more..just not ten at a time..or maybe go elsewhere rather than back to Tude again.
Hey now!


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 14, 2012)

I got the strain when it first came out. I havent tried it since but i remember 9 outta 10 popping, 3 were gifts and i kept 6. It tasted like chestnuts, which was different. 
But those 6 I remember yielding nicely. 
It was also the first international strain that id'e ever smoked. 
was so used to Australian sativa strret weed. It changed my perception on what a high felt like. I was like it truely does have LSD in it hahahaha. 

Oh and ive never used "Tude" as you put it, I use seed madness. 
Peace.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 14, 2012)

Well to me it looks like the LSD beans from the Tude suck! LOL But there should be a winner in each bag of beans you just have to find it! What the question is are you a grower that wants medium results from all your beans or chance it to get a really good phnom and have to "weed" out the bad ones. I am going to start a new bean and either keep going till I get a good one or just run through all my beans! 

On a different note I have a Blue Berry Bubblegum that is a beatiful girl! She is really packing on the weight right now, hope the smoke is good!


----------



## abuilder (Sep 14, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Well to me it looks like the LSD beans from the Tude suck! LOL But there should be a winner in each bag of beans you just have to find it! What the question is are you a grower that wants medium results from all your beans or chance it to get a really good phnom and have to "weed" out the bad ones. I am going to start a new bean and either keep going till I get a good one or just run through all my beans!
> 
> On a different note I have a Blue Berry Bubblegum that is a beatiful girl! She is really packing on the weight right now, hope the smoke is good!


I wouldn't have minded so much if I didn't buy some of the most expensive strain they had at that point but those two Barney strains were...not to mention the anxiety when you're waiting for them to come in the mail and only 4 out of the 10 pop but like you said it's about the quality of what you do have and I will say this...I went back to look at the six freebies I have and 4 look to to be awesome so I'm hoping they pop after the LS's are harvested...I even have 2 more LSD seeds so who knows? Hope I have to fire up my second light..that'd be nice!
Counting down the days now ten daze+- and countin'  No more nutes..pure rain H2o


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 14, 2012)

mine is only 2 weeks and 5 days old  ill post a picture of her later tonight when lights turn on


----------



## abuilder (Sep 14, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> mine is only 2 weeks and 5 days old  ill post a picture of her later tonight when lights turn on


...but who's countin', right? lol
mine is 118 days and 12 hours old....it's a been a long time a comin!


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 14, 2012)

abuilder said:


> ...but who's countin', right? lol
> mine is 118 days and 12 hours old....it's a been a long time a comin!


when you chopping her down


----------



## abuilder (Sep 14, 2012)

Todays day 50 of 12/12..Barney's says 60-70 daze....I'm guessing I have 10-14 more daze. I have my microscope sittin' right next to my girls savoring their last days in soil  If I say I'm in there 4-5x a day I'm being conservative...lol.
It's gonna be bitter-sweet cutting them down...I'm thinking up a prayer to say first...lol...also thinking what to make the stalks into..maybe a pipe/chillum


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Day 21*


----------



## abuilder (Sep 15, 2012)

very nice start..good and healthy looking. Gonna start LST'ing them as they grow? or ScOG? I tried LST'ing mine when they were already about a foot-foot and a half high, which was kinda late. they were kinda big already when I started staking them around the pot but it was still a good idea as I "do" have more Cola's than I might have otherwise now..I should have used wider pots too had I known that was the plan but I used 4 1/2 gal Air Pots..should have got bigger ones but the airpots I still like better than solid pots in their final transplant. The 5 1/2 gallon Air Pots were wider. I scored small airpots for my next grow to use with the seedlings next time..might get some bags next time additionally. I like that you can't really over water in those..How long you letting them veg?


----------



## abuilder (Sep 15, 2012)

oh yeh...I had a hard time looking at the trichs under my scope on the plant itself so I snipped off a lower and smaller bud to look at it on my desk under the scope. Much easier to see. the trichs are many and cloudy about now but not milky...anyway...I stuffed the little green bud in my vaporizer and....whoaaaaaa...if this is what it's like immature and green I can't wait to see where it takes me fully matured and cured!!!! Totally trippy and very potent now already!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 15, 2012)

abuilder said:


> very nice start..good and healthy looking. Gonna start LST'ing them as they grow? or ScOG? I tried LST'ing mine when they were already about a foot-foot and a half high, which was kinda late. they were kinda big already when I started staking them around the pot but it was still a good idea as I "do" have more Cola's than I might have otherwise now..I should have used wider pots too had I known that was the plan but I used 4 1/2 gal Air Pots..should have got bigger ones but the airpots I still like better than solid pots in their final transplant. The 5 1/2 gallon Air Pots were wider. I scored small airpots for my next grow to use with the seedlings next time..might get some bags next time additionally. I like that you can't really over water in those..How long you letting them veg?


im moving up to 5 gal pots but not yet and im gonna lst and scog too i have a journal started in my sig also im vegging for 2 months


----------

